# Trunk Doesn't Open



## Pmurder (May 6, 2016)

2004 GTO

What I've tried:

Using key fob while pulling trunk open

Glove compartment button while pulling trunk open

Latch under rear passenger head rest while pulling trunk open



What happens:

Both key fob and glove compartment button activate something audible, however the trunk is stuck closed. 

The latch pulled once, and now does not retract. 


Seeking advise on who to contact, or personal experience with this issue. I would prefer to not rack up a bill at a dealership if possible. 

To add injury to insult, I now have 3 day old groceries that are trapped and very spoiled and smelly.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Have you tried pushing down or bumping with your fist while the solenoid is activated?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Goat Roper said:


> Have you tried pushing down or bumping with your fist while the solenoid is activated?


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Pmurder (May 6, 2016)

I tried both pushing down and shaking the trunk while pressing the key fob button. Didn't help. Any other ideas?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I closed the trunk of my '67 with the only set of keys in it. Took the back seat out and was able to eventually fish them out. Realize you have a new gen model with a different problem. Do you know if the trunk is equipped with a kidnap release handle? If you can get the back seat out and somehow hook onto it if there is one, maybe you can open it that way. Good luck.
https://www.cars.com/articles/2012/09/emergency-trunk-release-lever-saves-lives/


----------



## Pmurder (May 6, 2016)

If you skip to 2:15 with this video, you can see what is behind the GTO seats. Can I get through this?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Kind of hard to see if a panel comes off in the video but it is only a couple of bolts to remove the seat to find out.
Looks like you can at least shine a flashlight in there to see if you can release the latch with a wire.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

This would be a major situation if I was traveling with my wife because she puts my wheelchair in the trunk.


----------



## Dodge5596 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm, Actually having the same problem as you. My lock came loose after opening my truck
I tightened the latch and the cable must have come off. Not knowing this I closed my trunk
now I'm locked out with no idea how to get inside.


----------



## Arnie (Jul 3, 2010)

*Trunk Release Doesn't Work*

I have a 2006 GTO and the trunk release failed and I couldn't open the trunk from the key fob or button in glove box. The trunk would release when I pulled the emergency trunk release (yellow plastic) under the passenger side rear headrest (in the manual). 

After much searching I found out the part that failed is called AC/Delco Trunk Pull Down Lid Motor P/N 92210033 and it is sold on carid.com for $93.31. I had mine replaced at a Chevy dealership and it works fine now. It sits in the trunk lid and of course the dealer charged me about double for the part, but I would never have figured it out.

It is a strange part name for a part that releases the trunk lock and has nothing to do with a motor or the pull down action of the trunk.

Anyway, I thought I would share this info with everyone because I am really glad it is working now.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got lucky with mine. It wouldn't open today so I went to this forum and read about the yellow trunk release under the right rear passenger seat headrest. I pulled on it and the trunk finally opened. I sprayed a little WD-40 into the latch and now it opens for me. In my case maybe there was too much dirt inside; I've had trouble with it for a few years now but this was the first time it wouldn't open after 20 or more tries.


----------



## SlickJudge82 (Dec 10, 2020)

So I have tried all fuses emergency pull release latch but I think my cable at the other end of the cable is broken is there a way into the trunk to release the latch without disassembling the car?


----------

